# Virtual Orchestra Project



## alexcr26 (Sep 1, 2010)

Message to all musicians. The first Virtual Orchestra is waiting for you to join! This is a project dedicated to promote classical music to the young generation of musicians!Please check it out and get involved!





Ion Balu, of Balu Musik, world renowned for his musical accessories products has recently chosen to become a proud advocate, sponsor and investor.
Mr. Balu will award five free personalized mutes (for any brass instruments), values ranging from $99-$229, along with some accessories for strings and woodwinds, ...in a raffle for the first 100 videos which are received.
http://www.ionbalu.com/


----------

